# Something was terribly wrong



## Brian King (Nov 15, 2008)

Found this article posted on a different forum and thought that some here might also find it interesting. I also found some of the comments posted after the article interesting. 
Regards
Brian King
http://www.dailycamera.com/news/2008/nov/13/something-was-terribly-wrong/

&#8216;Something was terribly wrong&#8217;
Witnesses testify in court about Aug. 20 University Hill stabbing

By John Aguilar (Contact)
Thursday, November 13, 2008

Benton Rochester told a judge Thursday that he fumbled for his cell phone to call 911 as a man 25 feet away from him doubled over clutching his stomach, bleeding from multiple stab wounds.

&#8220;You could see in his eyes that something was terribly wrong, and then he dropped to the ground,&#8221; Rochester, 21, testified at a preliminary hearing for two men charged in last summer&#8217;s University Hill assault on 22-year-old Ryan Kelly.

The attack, during which a Boulder police detective said Kelly&#8217;s abdomen was eviscerated and a critical artery was cut, put Kelly into intensive care for four weeks. He only returned to his Boulder home in early October.

His mother, Anne Kelly, said after the hearing that her son&#8217;s condition has greatly improved, but he still doesn&#8217;t have full use of his left hand.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 16, 2008)

> We were looking for a fight as much as they were, but I wasnt planning on having any weapons pulled on me, Davis testified.



I gotta say... *that's *one of the stupidest things I ever heard.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 16, 2008)

Brian said:


> When Kelly turned around to face the two men, Rochester testified, Torres grabbed him by the shoulder, plunged a knife into his stomach and dragged it upward. As Kelly fell to his knees, Rochester said, Torres stabbed him again on the shoulder and on the back of the head.


 


Brian said:


> We were looking for a fight as much as they were, but I wasnt planning on having any weapons pulled on me, Davis testified.


 
nnnnobody expects a Spanish incision!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 16, 2008)

And I have to chime in as well...

Its *******s like this, that gear up and go looking for an opportunity to punch someone in the face with brass knucks or stab someone just because they can, that make it hard for us mainly law abiding citizens to carry a weapon.  The scared Sheeple cry out for legislation to make carrying these items illegal, "so this doesn't happen."

Grr.


----------

